# Coconut oil



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

I didn’t want to start a new thread, but I posted in a fish oil thread lol

so...

I’ve now been using coconut oil for my 9 month old Thor for almost two weeks and it definitely helps when I rub the cold pressed coconut oil directly on his hot spots. The reason why I say cold pressed is because I use pet post coconut oil from amazon. I’m not sure if they all come cold pressed...

Anyway, the hot spots on his belly are gone and it seems like he doesn’t try to scratch his belly anymore. But, when I brush his back, I still get a good amount of dry skin that comes off. 

He also scratches his ear until red or raw sometimes if i don’t catch him doing it or while I’m at work. I’ve applied coconut oil on his ears as well, but that doesn’t seem to be holding him off his ears. 

So I guess my question is, should I continue using the same coconut oil to see how it pans out, or switch to a different brand? What type of coconut oil do you guys use? 

Or maybe it’s the food. I’m feeding him fromm puppy food. I switched to fromm from blue wilderness because it fixed his loose stool issue.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel36 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi. It’s good your giving coconut oil but have you tried feeding it? My fiancé gets organic coconut. So we make coconut oil PB treats. Mix two equal parts(make sure it’s melted first) add a table spoon of ground cinnamon and chill for a half hour. When we rescued Axel he had red bite marks on his tail, ears and belly too. About 2 weeks in we could see it was doing him well. This is also great for their skin and their coat. We always get compliments on how shiny is coat looks and he has grown back hair on those spots and doesn’t seem to itch much anymore if any. These are also tasty delicious human treats. -don’t feed em to many or you’ll have a heavier dog. Lol. As for the food our boy is on salmon diet. TOFT pacific stream iirc, but any game diet for bullies and pits is good. Axel is a bully mix. Same difference -let’s not go down the road and keep things on topic. 
Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Axel pretty much says it all. feeding it and using it topically should see a change for you. I personally rotate fish oil and coconut oil in my Bully's food. I also use coconut oil topically for scratches and extra dry patches.


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you for the replies! I have been feeding it to him as well. Melting it and topping it on his food. What brand of coconut oil are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Maybe I’m not giving him enough? The label says to feed one teaspoon for every ten pounds. Should I dose more into his food?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I use anything organic and unfiltered. Are you using fish oil as well?


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

I switched from fish oil to coconut. I'll start adding fish again. The coconut bottle does say organic. This is what I use right now. About to order another one, any recommended brands?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

I’m considering purchasing a different brand of coconut oil made by “Viva Naturals Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, 54 Ounce” 

More than triple the amount for almost the same price. And it has great reviews...what do you guys think?

The petpost one I have are for dogs only. The viva naturals are more for humans but also for dogs according to the reviews/QA’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Bigger is better when using it regularly. I looked up that brand and it's good. It's actually a few cents cheaper then what I buy. LOL!


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Just got that today, I’ll start that tomorrow night and I got “ScruffyPet Pure Omega 3 Wild Fish Oil For Dogs With Vitamin E (1000mg) highest EPA & DHA Softgels Available 180ct” 

I’m gonna try one dose a day coconut oil (night) and the fish oil pills (morning) and see how it goes. Hopefully his skin problems disappear!

The coconut oil is a huge bottle btw..I’ll keep this thread updated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What is the protein in the kibble you're feeding? Do you live in an arid climate?
I would rotate days. Too much oil can cause loose stool or even cannon butt.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I actually rotate on a three day basis. Fish, coconut, nothing schedule because all three of mine get loose if I give oil every day and my three only eat once a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

I’ve decided I will rotate coconut and fish pills once a day. They eat twice a day. My two older pups are doing great..stool wise. Thor is also doing well..it’s just his dry skin issue. 

I’m feeding fromm puppy for Thor and fromm adult for the older ones. Not sure what the protein content is, it was recommended by my local pet store with pitbull owners. My daycare center also feeds fromm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

24 hour update. 

I gave Thor 2 fish pills last night and three tablespoons on coconut oil tonight.

He pooped solid last night, morning, and once during the day. 

Right after his food/coconut meal tonight (24 hrs after 2 fish pills) his stool was very soft. 

Will be dosing down to one fish pill a night for a few days and no coconut oil until solid stools. 

These fish pills are potent..as stated on bottle. He hasn’t scratched yet..or haven’t caught him doing it. So far so good for skin, we’ll see about the stools!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

It's only been a few days where I've been alternating coconut and pills, but his stools are back to normal and the amount of dry skin that brushes off is significantly less, even on only one fish pill every other day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

